# Mares season-bleeding???



## Swelizabeth (22 January 2012)

Hello,

After a bit of advice about a friends horse who seems to be bleeding when she is in season! It has only happened recently and we are a bit concerned about it. Has anyone else ever experienced this when their mare is in season? I know that mares squirt fluid but have never known it to be bloody? Any info would be great as I can't find a lot on the Internet about it! 

Thank you!


----------



## oscarwild (22 January 2012)

Sorry have never experienced any blood with my mare when in heat.  
I would personally if she was my mare would get the vet out to have a look.  As it could be caused from a infection or something like that.  Definitely contact the vet anyway as they will be able to give guidance and things to try!


----------



## Swelizabeth (22 January 2012)

Yes sorry forgot to put that the vet is being contacted. Just curious as to see if anybody else has experienced it, very very strange!

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Wagtail (22 January 2012)

My mare has always bled very slightly (as in when you wipe her the cloth is very slightly rusty red). She is eighteen and has done it since I had her aged 6. I never thought anything of it. She has never had any problems relating to her reproductive system and has been swabbed prior to the possibility of her being put in foal, again with a clear test.


----------



## Peegeesmum (22 January 2012)

None of my 5 mares have ever shown any signs of bleeding when in season,just a milky-white mucous.


----------



## fatpiggy (23 January 2012)

I've sometimes found a slightly bloody crust but TBH I don't worry about it.


----------



## kezimac (23 January 2012)

shouldnt be any blood as horses uterus doesnt shed like a humans - so any blood is not from lining of uterus!


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 January 2012)

Almost certainly from a small varicose vein in the vagina - I see it quite regularly with a couple of my mares, either when they are in season, or have been covered, or when pregnant.  As long as it's a very small amount, I wouldn't be too worried!


----------

